# Cannot install FreeBSD



## Johneh (Jul 10, 2021)

Followed steps in FreeBSD install manual Ch 2.  
OS X El Capitan Ver 10.11.6 , iMac (24”, mid 2007), Processor 2.8 GHz Core2 Duo,  
Downloaded FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso. Burned to dvd.  
inserted dvd, and depressed “Alt” key at boot, Result >  two HD icons, macintosh HD (default arrow), and 
Recovery 10.11.6. HD.   Option for install not present.  
I want to install FreBSD and over write the current iMac OS which is Darwin.


----------



## Vull (Jul 11, 2021)

To boot from DVD on OS X Leopard (10.5.8 IIRC), the hot key to boot from DVD was to hold down the letter [C] key instead of the [ALT] key. Might be worth a try.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 14, 2021)

This is a duplicate of an earlier post by the same author: 









						Subj:  Cannot install FreeBSD
					

Followed steps in FreeBSD instal manual Ch 2.   OS X El Capitan Ver 10.11.6 , iMac (24”, mid 2007), Processor 2.8 GHz Core2 Duo,   Downloaded FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso. Burned to dvd.   inserted dvd, and depressed “Alt” key at boot, Result >  two HD icons, macintosh HD (default arrow)...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Vull (Jul 14, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> This is a duplicate of an earlier post by the same author:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the exact same post.


----------

